# What 9.2 set up is best



## DA DREAD

What 9.2 set up is best what speakers should i use at each position (bi-pole,dipole,2way,3way)?


----------



## JCD

You have go give WAY more details.they that to fey a real opinion. For example, budget, room size, room shape... and even then you may have a preference for a certain sound in music or movies that others may or may like as well.

But philosophically, 3 way floor standers costing thousands each would be my preference. I would prefer the direct firing vs di pole or other "diffuse" speakers. With DD or DTS, I don't think they're needed like the old prolific days. That being said, ive never heard an open back speaker like the Orion. But I do know you need a lot of space for those to really be shown to their full potential.

I'm also a believer in having the same speaker all around in a perfect ideal world -- you should have the same sounds/tone al around.


----------



## DA DREAD

I got a pioneer speaker system sp-pk51fs system(5.1)......got 2extra surrounds......on sale for $50.....looking for an onkyo tx-nr1009....so I can go 9speakers there's a pic of my living room in my profile 14x21.....I wanna know if its Really worth going in on 9speakers n 2subs!!!!


----------



## JCD

So, as always, it depends. Having the hardware is only a part of the overall solution. You have to look at placement of the speakers, listening position, acoustical treatments, etc.

If you already have the speakers, I'd probably add them unless they're so bad that they're distracting. Would I buy another sub? Probably not unless my room was huge and I could place it correctly. Would I add it if I already owned it? Probably, assuming it didn't take up too much room.

Hope that helps.

(BTW, I didn't see any picture)


----------



## rab-byte

Go to some stores and listen to speakers yourself. Specs don't matter near as much as experience.


----------



## DA DREAD

MY PROFILE PIC


----------



## Owen Bartley

OK dude, here's what I would do, given the limited information. If this is your room, and you wanted to add 2 speakers to bring your system to 9.2, I would add front wide channels, because it does look like you have a wide soundstage. Move the front L/R closer to the display, and put the extra set of speakers out wide and toed in. I did a quick photoshop image...










If you also wanted to add a second sub, it would probably help to smooth out the bass response throughout the room. You would have to experiment with placement of them to get the best results.

With that said, I would also look into some room treatments, because that hard floor and mirrored wall will be giving you a lot of reflections. This should be measured and calculated, but you could probably at least use some acoustic panels on your front screen wall that would help cut down the reflections.

Just my 2¢.


----------



## DA DREAD

Ty Owen!!!!!!!!appreciated!!!!!!!


----------



## DA DREAD

owen this page helped me map out everything perfect http://www.ehow.com/how_5845126_lay-9_1-home-theater-speaker.html


----------



## pmcneil

What 9.2 set-up is best?

First, two < 20 htz subs (infiinite baffle best), on opposite ends of the room.

Second, height/width channels.

Third, as many 'surrounds' as you can manage behind this all-important front wall of sound. Such as two surrounds next to the seating position, and two behind (forget about true 'rear' surrounds, they don't help).

As many watts as possible, AND equalization (see recent post for this).


----------



## pmcneil

P.S. Use ALL monopoles, which is what are used for mixing the sound and in theaters. Enough said?


----------



## epereira

I'm looking to do the same (7.2 to 9.2 setup). I will be adding 2 "wide" speakers instead of the "high" speaker option. Not sure if the effect will be dramatically different from what I'm used to but worthy of the experiment since I have a couple of extra speakers.


----------



## informel

DA DREAD said:


> owen this page helped me map out everything perfect http://www.ehow.com/how_5845126_lay-9_1-home-theater-speaker.html


That is good for speaker placement, that beeing said, I saw that you have a mirror that cover one wall completely and this is normally pretty bad for reflections and this could influence the sound greatly.

I know this is not a dedicated HT rooom, but I would consider removing that mirror (do not flame me for this idea, this is just a suggestion)


----------



## pmcneil

Which?, sides or height channels, will be most 'dramatic' as an improvement will depend on your room, and other factors such as where your lefts and rights are relative to the surrounds, as well as your center placement, relative to l/r.

If you are hearing, to exaggerate, hearing ground level soundstage, then the heights might help...but if there is a gap in the surround between l/r and the surrounds, then the 'width' may help.

If you're lucky, you may not have problems with either!

But experimentation, unfortunately, is a must...


----------



## DA DREAD

Its a rental......or i'd of taken the mirrors down already and put tv on that wall...I was thinking acoustic panels to cover mirrored wall


----------



## informel

DA DREAD said:


> Its a rental......or i'd of taken the mirrors down already and put tv on that wall...I was thinking acoustic panels to cover mirrored wall


OHHHH... yes that might be the best solution


----------

